# [gelöst] Wo ist revdep-rebuild?

## Klaus Meier

Also an alle, die mich noch kennen, ich bin wieder da, hatte nur über eine viel zu lange Zeit eine Wohnung, wo es kein Internet gab. Eine Gentoo läuft so, aber ich wollte dann eins noch neu aufsetzen und dann gibt es in den portage-utils kein revdep-rebuild mehr? Helft mir.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Mon Apr 02, 2012 4:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mastacloak

Das gesuchte Skript befindet sich in 

```
app-portage/gentoolkit
```

----------

## Max Steel

oder ist mittels inzwischen auch als @preserved-rebuild (portage-set) bekannt.

emerge @preserved-rebuild

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke, früher war es in den portage-utils. Und emerge @preserved-rebuild funktioniert mit meinem portage noch nicht, das ist ja noch hardmasked.

----------

## Josef.95

Für so eine suche ist auch http://www.portagefilelist.de/ immer eine gute Hilfe - siehe zb auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6838756.html#6838756

Beispiel:

suche nach revdep-rebuild 

```
e-file revdep-rebuild

[I] app-portage/gentoolkit

        Available Versions:     0.3.0_rc9 0.2.1_pre3 0.2.3_pre2 0.2.4.2-r0 0.2.4.6.1-r1 0.2.1_pre1 0.2.3_pre1 0.2.4.1-r0 0.3.0_rc10-r0 0.2.1-r0 0.2.3-r1 0.2.4-r0 0.3.0_rc10-r1 0.2.0-r3 0.2.3-r0 0.2.4_rc6-r0 0.2.4.6.1-r0 0.2.0-r0 0.2.2_pre4 0.2.4_rc5-r0 0.3.0_rc9-r0 0.2.0 0.2.2_pre2 0.2.4_rc4-r0 0.3.0_rc8-r1 0.3.0.1 0.2.2-r0 0.2.4_rc3-r0 0.3.0_rc8-r0 0.3.0 0.2.1_rc3- 0.2.4_pre7-r1 0.2.4.5-r0 0.3.0_rc11-r3 0.2.1_rc2- 0.2.4_pre7-r0 0.3.0_rc7-r0 0.3.0_rc11-r2 0.2.1_pre8 0.2.4_pre5-r0 0.3.0_rc6-r0 0.3.0_rc11-r1 0.2.1_pre7 0.2.4_pre3-r0 0.3.0_rc5-r0 9999 0.2.1_pre6 0.2.3_pre3-r0 0.2.4.3-r0 0.2.4_pre7 0.2.1_pre5 0.2.3_pre3 0.2.5_rc10-r0 0.2.4_rc4 0.2.1_pre4 0.2.3_pre2-r0 0.2.4.2-r1 0.3.0.4-r1 0.3.0.4 0.3.0.3 0.3.0.2 0.3.0.4-r6 0.3.0.5 0.3.0.4-r5 0.3.0.4-r4 0.3.0.4-r3 0.3.0.4-r2 

        Last Installed Ver:     0.3.0.5(Thu 01 Mar 2012 02:08:35 AM CET)

        Homepage:               http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/tools/index.xml

        Description:            Collection of administration scripts for Gentoo

        Matched Files:          /usr/lib/gentoolkit/bin/revdep-rebuild; /usr/bin/revdep-rebuild;
```

Also am besten app-portage/pfl installieren, nutzen und dran erfreuen  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> oder ist mittels inzwischen auch als @preserved-rebuild (portage-set) bekannt.
> 
> emerge @preserved-rebuild

 

also 

```
emerge  @preserved-rebuild

emerge: There are no sets to satisfy 'preserved-rebuild'. The following sets exist:

    selected

    system

    world

```

geht bei mir, wie man sieht auch nicht?!?

Hab ich da was verpasst oder gibts das nicht im stable zweig?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das geht mit der nächsten Version von portage, die ist aber noch hardmasked.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, das preserve-libs Feature ersetzt aber auch nicht revdep-rebuild (vollständig)

revdep-rebuild wird man idR dennoch brauchen.

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Danke, früher war es in den portage-utils. 

 

Nee, war schon immer in gentoolkit.

----------

